# How to fix "set paper lever" in DTG Viper Epson Stylus 4880



## sidneyluiz (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Fellas! Any tips how to fix this demoniac error "set the paper lever"? I tried clean up every sensor, verified every flat cable and every fuse, but nothing works. 

I read each topic about this error in this forum and i am quite tired 

Best regards for all of you and try to help me if you can do it!


----------

